

Show HN: I made an iOS 'Draw Something' helper - tobiasbischoff
https://github.com/tobiasbischoff/CheatSomething

======
aqme28
I was hoping this went the other way-- you were given an image to draw and it
would image-search it and then draw the first hit pixel-by-pixel.

~~~
tobiasbischoff
good idea, lets see what next weekend brings;)

~~~
aqme28
I wanted to make this, but I don't know a good way to hook into the iPhone and
Draw Something. Not a whole lot of point in being given what the picture
should look like on your desktop and then having to draw it again on the
phone.

~~~
tobiasbischoff
i guess there is no legit way. maybe on a jailbroken iOS device or, externally
with a stylus and some fisher price. actually one could build a draw-
something-bot who guesses with the matching in my app and draws with the first
google image search match with a robotic stylus ;)

